# New Science study links bee-killing neonics to mass death of waterlife



## borderbeeman (Dec 16, 2010)

If any of you are concerned about the disappearance of insects, birds, fish, dragonflies, damselflies etc from the countryside (along with mass bee deaths) - this article is extremely important. In Holland, where they use neonics intensively in the tulip-fields and in glass-house vegetable - the field water, water in ditches, ponds and streams is so toxic that it would make an effective insecticide. It's not just bees - it is poisoning the entire environment.


http://m.guardian.co.uk/environment/2013/may/01/study-links-insecticide-invertebrate-die-off


----------



## jonathan (Nov 3, 2009)

Borderbeeman is the chap who loves to invoke conspiracy, conflict of interest and wild talk about 'shills' on the Internet forums.

I notice that Randy Oliver has just made some comment about this paper on another forum.

Randy Oliver himself has often been accused of being a 'shill' because he does not blindly accept the mantra about neonics being the main problem bees have at the moment.



> That said, let us now look more closely at the study. First, look who it
> was funded by: the Triodos Foundation’s Support Fund for Independent
> Research on Bee Decline and Systemic Pesticides.
> 
> ...


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

From the "Australian Distraction" thread....


borderbeeman said:


> I wouild (sic) love to respond to your questions but the Moderator is not allowing me to post in real time or in real locations.


Funny that the "moderator" won't let you respond to questions, but still allows your single-mind program to continue. 

Can we get a moderator to please respond to borderbeeman's claim in post #36 on this thread: http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?282083-The-austrlian-distraction/page2


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

No. If you have questions about a(the) moderator, send them a PM or email with your questions.


----------

